# Vitamin supplements



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Are they really necessary? My breeder sent home a sample of Nu Vet tablets. I haven't used them even though she' pretty adamant that I keep Gunner on them for his whole life. I feel like I feed him better foods than she did (she sent him home on Eukanuba). Now I'm delving into even better quality foods (premade raws). So I'm just wondering what everyone else does. Anyone use vitamins? Feel the are necessary? What brand do you use?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not a fan of nu vet. It's sort of like an amway kinda thing where you buy from the breeder and they get a cut. You can't buy it in the stores that I know of. I don't like pyramid schemes.

I like Nupro and Missing Link for a general vitamin supplement. Fish oil is a great one to add for skin/coat health. IN is a nice supplement, although I like the ingredients in Nupro better.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I give Lion Nupro silver which has glucosamine and he gets fish oil as well. Penny will start getting regular Nupro when I get around to buying some from the store.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I give my dogs Nupro supplement. I am a fan of supplementing even the best diet (raw) but am pretty picky about what I give my dogs. My top preferences for general supplements would be Nupro, Wholistic Canine Complete, and Missing Link.


----------

